# Ford 4000 select o speed oil level check



## andrews_4000 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi guys I just bought a 4000 select o speed and I believe it's stuck in 2 gears, now Iv got a ford manual and I'm going to start by setting everything back to spec as I don't know what the last owner has done, first step was setting the oil level, all good on the check bung but it does not tell me if I'm meant to do it with the engine not running or running or cycle the gears then check, so if anyone has any idea that would be a good help thank you


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

andrews_4000 said:


> Hi guys I just bought a 4000 select o speed and I believe it's stuck in 2 gears, now Iv got a ford manual and I'm going to start by setting everything back to spec as I don't know what the last owner has done, first step was setting the oil level, all good on the check bung but it does not tell me if I'm meant to do it with the engine not running or running or cycle the gears then check, so if anyone has any idea that would be a good help thank you


_________________________________________________

Howdy Andrews 4000,

Thanks for posting on the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

I think that most guys check the SOS fluid level at ambient temperature. The "manual" you refer to...Is it an owner/operator manual? An owner/operator manual should specify any requirements for checking SOS fluid level. If they do not mention warming up the fluid or having the engine running, then it's not required.

Before you start spending a lot of $$$ on this tractor, you might consider the fact that parts for SOS transmissions are getting harder and harder to find and are very expensive. For example, you cannot find a transmission filter.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I suggest you do some more research before tinkering with ANY adjustments on that transmission, regardless of what manuals you have. I have only been involved with a couple of them over the years, and consider myself lucky to have escaped unharmed. This is not a job for a novice. If it were mine, I would try to contact Dave Arthur and get his opinion and suggestions. I believe he has more knowledge and experience on that transmission than anyone I know of. 
http://www.arthurstractors.com/


----------



## andrews_4000 (Jul 21, 2015)

Cheers for your tips and info I'll check it out, I'm a drill fitter so I feel confident I can tackle it, I'm away at work at the moment but I'm pretty sure the manual I have is the ford service manual, it has complete break downs of how to rebuild it all plus a diagnostic section, if it's too much of a hassle I'll try convert it to a manual or wreck it I only paid $2000 for it so I should make that back


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Suit yourself. Don't know what a drill fitter is. I've heard of will fit'ers, and I hope it's not quite the same.


----------



## andrews_4000 (Jul 21, 2015)

I work on mining machinery


----------

